

HomeJoy Irony – Testimonial Turned YC Trash Talk (scroll Down) - cameronsm7
http://www.ycombinator.com/

======
gus_massa
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to see. This?

> _“Homejoy would not be where it is today without YC. Not only is the alumni
> network incredibly supportive, but the YC partners go above and beyond—time
> and time again—to help founders.” Adora Cheung, Founder, Homejoy (YC S10)_

